#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  با ورود به این سایت لایسنس 1 ماه ESET دریافت کنید

## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
با ورود به این سایت یک یوزر نیم و پسورد یک ماهه دریافت کنید
ایمیل خود رو درست وارد بکنید
بعد از تکمیل فرم یک ایمیل حاوی لایسنس دریافت میکنید.




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*a k*,*aisam*,*ajamee*,*ali.DH*,*farah676*,*hamid2346*,*hzzza*,*jones*,*karym*,*m.pezeshki*,*m0h3en*,*ma1369*,*majid_famali*,*nekooee*,*Nik andish*,*ph54*,*REZA164690*,*rezaimani*,*saipa4208*,*sorenstar*,*t.usefi*,*thf*,*tohidfilm*,*vatani*,*باباخاني*,*جمشيدا*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*عا بد زاده*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## شعبانيان

سلام
تشکر از شما ولی قبلا 6ماهه میدا و من دارم استفاده میکنم ؟

----------

*aisam*,*majid_famali*,*REZA164690*,*Yek.Doost*,*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
بله دوست عزیزم
بنده هم 6 ماه گرفتم و هم اکنون دارم ازش استفاده میکردم
این هم لینک دریافت لاینسس  6 ماهه ولی نمیدونم الان جواب میده یا نه
http://www.eset.co.uk/Trial/Home
روز خوش

----------

*aisam*,*m.pezeshki*,*REZA164690*,*باباخاني*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

وقتي کرکش هست و بعد از کرک شدن تا 100 سال ديگه هم کار ميکنه چه دليلي داره براش لايسنس يک ماهه يا شش ماهه بگيريد ؟

----------

*aisam*,*REZA164690*,*Yek.Doost*,*باباخاني*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## aisam

> سلام
> 
> وقتي کرکش هست و بعد از کرک شدن تا 100 سال ديگه هم کار ميکنه چه دليلي داره براش لايسنس يک ماهه يا شش ماهه بگيريد ؟


*سلام
چطور میشه کرکش را بدست اورد
متشکر
*

----------

*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Service Manual

> *سلام
> چطور میشه کرکش را بدست اورد
> متشکر
> *


سلام

با دانلود اين برنامه و اجراي اون از شر يوزر و پسورد خلاص خواهيد شد .

ESET PureFix v2.02

براي اجرا احتياج به نصب Microsoft .Net FrameWork داريد .

اگر آنتي نصب هست بايد وارد حالت SafeMode بشيد و فايل رو در حالت SafeMode اجرا کنيد .

اگر هم نصب نيست قبل از نصب آنتي اينترنت رو قطع کنيد ، فايل رو اجرا کنيد و کليد Enable رو بزنيد و بعد شروع به نصب آنتي کنيد .

يا حق

----------

*aisam*,*ghaznavi*,*hzzza*,*kavosh83*,*m.pezeshki*,*sardarshams*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*,*جمشيدا*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دست شما درد نکنه
تا الان به این موردش فکر نکرده بودم
آیا این برنامه روی نسخه جدید ( ورژن 7 ) هم جوابگوست ؟

----------

*aisam*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

> دست شما درد نکنه
> تا الان به این موردش فکر نکرده بودم
> آیا این برنامه روی نسخه جدید ( ورژن 7 ) هم جوابگوست ؟


سلام

بله رو Seven هم جواب ميده .........

آنتي ويروس Eset قبل از اجراي Kernel خودش روي سيستم عامل يک سري تنظيمات داخل رجيستري ثبت ميکنه که بعد از اجرا و نصب آنتي ويروس غير قابل تغيير هست مگر اينکه آنتي ويروس غير فعال باشه ، البته Disable کردنش فايده اي نداره بايد کلا Kernel آنتيويروس Disable بشه براي اينکار هم برنامه اگر قبل از نصب اجرا بشه به محض نصب آنتي و بعد از اينکه آنتي در حين نصب تنظيمات رو داخل رجيستري ذخيره کرد اين تنظيمات رو با تنظيمات خودش تعويض ميکنه و بعد از اون هم آنتي نصب و اجرا ميشه و بدون مشکل کار ميکنه و اگر هم آنتي نصب بود بايد سيستم رو در حالت Safe Mode راه اندازي کنيد و فايل رو در حالت Safe Mode اجرا کنيد تا برنامه بتونه تغييرات رو انجام بده ، چون در اين حالت Kernel آنتي استارت نميشه و ميشه داخل Registery تغييرات رو اعمال کرد .

براي رفتن به حالت Safe Mode هم بعد از ريست سيستم کليد F8 رو بزنيد و گزينه اول يعني Safe Mode رو انتخاب کنيد .

فقط در ويندوز XP بايد Microsoft .Net FrameWork نصب کنيد تا برنامه اجرا بشه ...........

يا حق

----------

*kavosh83*,*m.pezeshki*,*sardarshams*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

آقای شاطی زاده-سلام 

آنتی سکوریت نورتون این فایل رو حذف کرد-آیا خاموش کردن آن درسته ؟

ایا نود 32 هم بهش گیر میده ؟

----------

*kavosh83*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام مجدد
این برنامه را بر روی یک لب تاپ که دارای سیستم عامل ایکس پی 32 بیتی است ، تست کردم
متاسفانه در محیط سیف مد برنامه رو اجرا نمیشه-خطا میده

----------

*kavosh83*

----------


## Service Manual

> آقای شاطی زاده-سلام 
> 
> آنتی سکوریت نورتون این فایل رو حذف کرد-آیا خاموش کردن آن درسته ؟
> 
> ایا نود 32 هم بهش گیر میده ؟


سلام

از نظر من برنامه سالم هست و مشکلي نداره ...........

----------

*kavosh83*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

> سلام مجدد
> این برنامه را بر روی یک لب تاپ که دارای سیستم عامل ایکس پی 32 بیتی است ، تست کردم
> متاسفانه در محیط سیف مد برنامه رو اجرا نمیشه-خطا میده


سلام

بايد Microsoft .Net روي سيستم نصب باشه روي ويندوز XP اين برنامه نصب نيست و بايد نصب کنيد تا فايل اجرا بشه ...

ياحق

----------

*kavosh83*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*

----------

